# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Christmas Rumours

## DaVeyWaVey

These rumours are from the Hollyoaks forum so take them with a pinch of salt but i thought i would post them here so we could discuss the likelihood of them happening. Here they are: 

- There will be a hostage situation at the Loft over Christmas and New Year. There is going to be a cast overhaul with 5 characters leaving (apparently).

- Carmel and Alec run away together to escape the law.

- Jacqui will go back to jail.

- Also Craig is leaving. He arranges to leave Hollyoaks with John Paul but he backs out at the last minute, and leaves on his own, leaving John Paul behind. I heard though that Craig leaves in September, so i'm unsure on that one..

----------

big bro fan (15-07-2007), lizann (22-11-2007), tammyy2j (16-07-2007)

----------


## big bro fan

The hostage things sounds intresting. Will be intresting to see if they do it. Maybe it could be Claire.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

not more people leaving!! weve not long lost 5 in the fire. but it sounds like either way craig is leaving. is he leaving for good or for a break? why are soaps never happy at christmas i mean christmas in real life is a happy time of year and all there seems to be on tv is doom and gloom!

----------


## di marco

thanks davey  :Smile: 




> - There will be a hostage situation at the Loft over Christmas and New Year. There is going to be a cast overhaul with 5 characters leaving (apparently).


surely this would have to be something to do with clare? does sound like the sort of storyline to get rid of a lot of characters at once, not too sure about it though




> - Carmel and Alec run away together to escape the law.
> 
> - Jacqui will go back to jail.


i hope jacqui doesnt go back to jail as wouldnt xmas be around the time her babys due? but if alec and carmel are running away maybe jacqui going back to jail has something to do with immigration?




> - Also Craig is leaving. He arranges to leave Hollyoaks with John Paul but he backs out at the last minute, and leaves on his own, leaving John Paul behind. I heard though that Craig leaves in September, so i'm unsure on that one..


yeh i thought craig was leaving in september to go to ireland for uni. the only reason i can think of why he wouldnt leave then is if he doesnt get the grades again to get in

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

what about warren being involved in the hostage situation holding justin seen as he did admit to trying to kill justin to stop him seeing katie. that is if he gets out of prison for trying to kill claire. also isnt jacqui pregnant with toni's baby so by christmas wouldnt she be pretty pregnant by christmas? wonder if any of these will be true.

----------


## Red08

Hope the Jacqui thing isn't true - I love her character and think her and Tony are fairly good together.  if it was true it must be something to do with the immigration

----------


## lizann

OB will leave because Tom will get abused by Simon and Max blames OB ending their friendship

Rhys and Beth will resume their affair and sleep together again 

Jessica will leave Hollyoaks after resorting to prostitution to help with her debt and one of clients which be familiar to her

Darren loses the pub to Warren by gambling 

Justin is revealed to be Charlie's father

Justin dies from complications after saving baby Charlie's life

----------

Chris_2k11 (22-11-2007), Debs (22-11-2007), tammyy2j (23-11-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh wow they sound fab, hope their true

----------


## Debs

Justin dies  :Cheer:    please let that be true

all sounds fab!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  You took the words right out of my mouth. Katy's leaving, Justin's leaving. I can have my cake and eat it.  :Rotfl:  (I wish them both well in the future, but I can't say I'll be sorry to see them go  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Poor Tom if this is true  :Sad:  Also poor Jessica, I don't particularly like her character but still..

Rhys and Beth.... :Sick:  They can't help the way they feel I guess but it's still wrong..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes time for "Justinnnnnnn"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  to go, well past his sell by date!

----------

